# Dow Lake Catfish



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I've tried fishing for channel cats in Dow lake in Athens three times this week with no luck. Has anyone ever fished Dow and has some advice for catching the cats there? I'm starting to get frustrated.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What part of the lake are You fishing?? I've always fished by the dam for them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I've mostly been on the boat ramp side, I've been walking down the trail where the road ends and casting out in a few different spots. I fished the dam side once in the morning but didn't stay long. I'll have to start going over there more I guess.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you ever tried fishing the Hocking, Fox, Snowden or Burr Oak for catfish?? All of them are better options


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Never tried Fox or Snowden before. I just looked em up on google maps, never knew there were more lakes in the area. I go to school in Athens and am just starting to fish the area so Ill definitely give em try. Thanks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If You go to Fox fish off the big dock or to the left of it, chicken liver, shrimp and small pieces of Blue Gill work good.

If You fish at Snowden , the dam area is a good place to start

Burr Oak is prolly the best area lake for Cats, try. Fishing dock 2 or 3 or the area to the right of the beach area along the rd to the marina

The Hocking has great size channels , any hole over 4 fr you can find will be good, fresh cut Bluegill works best


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've caught Channels in Dow Lake, but none with any size to them. Typically, I fish for them in my kayak, and I drift without any weight on, and use chicken livers. Like others said, check out some of the other lakes around if you wanna catch big cats.


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree. Dow is the last place I would go for cats. The hocking is an amazing cat "fishery" pack up your gear being some hills and some livers put out two lines and you will for sure catch cats just about anywhere. Got a nice flatty in about 6inch of water. 

Snowden has some nice dark channel cats. Burr oak is a tiny drive from campus but if you have a full day it's worth it. 
Check out @ohiofisher on twitter
& Ohio Fisherman on Facebook 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you get to the dam at lake snowden or fox lake without a boat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes you can, Snowden is a little more of a hike though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Fisherman69 said:


> Can you get to the dam at lake snowden or fox lake without a boat
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was wondering the same thing. I went there yesterday for the first time and was hoping to fish the dam. I noticed You can get closer to the dam by driving into the campground. Anyone know if you can park back there?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We used to park up in the campground all the time, just don't block the service road


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

